# Unknown



## tripfabio (Jan 3, 2012)

Nikon D90 - Tarmon 90 mm - F18 - 1/6 - ISO 200 - 0EV
I don't know name this insect

in HD: http://www.tripfabio.com/fotoprova/_DSC8723a


----------



## Scuba (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know the name either but I do really like the image.  The angle you were able to capture is amazing.  I also like the twig that leads me right to the jaws.  Great capture.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 3, 2012)

Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## tripfabio (Jan 3, 2012)

I have combined the tamron 90 with the Kenko tubes 12+24+36


----------

